# Which brand of vinyl do you use to decorate nylon jackets?



## princiefuqua (Feb 13, 2008)

I am trying to figure out which brand of vinyl to use on an order. I need to decorate 12 nylon taffeta jackets by Augusta Sportswear with athletic gold heat press vinyl. I've read the posts here and I'm still not sure what brand to order. I need some vinyl that will not peel off in the wash. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## maddog (Jun 15, 2009)

Call Stahls, They will walk you through It.

If these are waterproof use their Gorilla grip.
Or possibly their new sportfilm Lite.

Gorilla grip Is awesome stuff for sticking and NOT peeling On Nylon.....But is not a great film to use if you are new at this...If so make time to practice on other similar things and follow directions well.
I really love gorilla grips look and durability On bags and Nylon


----------



## princiefuqua (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks. I"ll call them Monday.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Gorilla Grip, and Superfilm would be my recommendations. Also, make sure to test on one of the jackets first. I have had to remove the coating in the area of application to achieve adhesion on certain jackets.


----------



## princiefuqua (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm a little confused. What process do you use to remove the coating on the application area?


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

princiefuqua said:


> I'm a little confused. What process do you use to remove the coating on the application area?


I have used rubbing alcohol in the past with mixed results. Please keep in mind that you are esentially "ruining" your jacket by removing the coating that makes it water proof, not to mention it will no longer be water proof in that area.


----------



## princiefuqua (Feb 13, 2008)

That's good info to know. The jackets don't need to be waterproof. Looking at the tag, these Augusta jackets are 100% nylon. There is not mention of any coatings.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

princiefuqua said:


> That's good info to know. The jackets don't need to be waterproof. Looking at the tag, these Augusta jackets are 100% nylon. There is not mention of any coatings.


All the better! Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## Vizual Voice (Feb 1, 2008)

Nick Horvath said:


> I have used rubbing alcohol in the past with mixed results. Please keep in mind that you are esentially "ruining" your jacket by removing the coating that makes it water proof, not to mention it will no longer be water proof in that area.


I've done the same using isopropyl. It should take off whatever waterproofing is on the jacket. Since you're doing cut film, that should take care of sealing the immediate area, but what I've done on screen printed jackets in the past is hit them with some CampDry spray (after waiting 24 hours for a full cure). Might be worth experimenting to make sure it's not going to react with your film, but it should give you your water resistance back.


----------

